
CR bug in GitHub diff lets people hide code in PRs - jacksingleton
https://github.com/jacksingleton/cr-newline-diff-test/pull/1/files
======
jacksingleton
(apparently a known issue)

File on master: [https://github.com/jacksingleton/cr-newline-diff-
test/blob/m...](https://github.com/jacksingleton/cr-newline-diff-
test/blob/master/i-dont-do-anything-or-do-i.py) File in pull request:
[https://github.com/jacksingleton/cr-newline-diff-
test/blob/v...](https://github.com/jacksingleton/cr-newline-diff-
test/blob/v2/i-dont-do-anything-or-do-i.py)

Note the diff does not show "print 'did you see this coming?'" as a change -
yet once merged python will run it with no problems.

Interestingly, if you hit expand at the bottom left, you will see "print 'did
you see this coming?'" in both the master and the PR version... which is not
the case.

Remember to review PRs in git, not GitHub - especially if you're working on
sensitive software!

~~~
detaro
Ouch, very ugly. What was Github's reaction to this?

